# blonde hair and brown eyes is it even a genetic possiblity



## Sass

Just looking a hairstyles on the net for inspiration and a pic of Jessica Simpson came up. Iv read numerous times that she doesn't actually dye her whole hair, she just gets highlights. But i always thought that natural blondes (all shades of the spectrum) had bluey/greeny eyes? Anyone know for certain?


----------



## i_wona

Heeeey Sass!

Absolutely - I work with a brown-eyed blonde now and I went to school with two of 'em when I was a kid - it shows up especially when people are kids, as blondes tend to get darker as they get older.

It's probably more common than you think!


----------



## [vogue]

Not true. Both characteristics are manifested by different alleles altogether.


----------



## volleyballgal

Thats what I thought Vogue! I studied stuff like this in class recently and we discussed the whole blonde and blue/green eyed stuff. Ive never see anyone with brown eyes who is a natural blonde. Plenty of fake blondes though!


----------



## cristalena56

idk since my older sister and brother are blondes and they both have blue eyes(my brothers is blue with green in it...)


----------



## coach4me

my two year old daughter is blonde with golden brown eyes. We most certainly do not dye her hair!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Well Jessica had blonde hair as a child and then it got darker, so she does highlight it but it's all over her head so she might as well be dying it.

And yeah, I don't think I've ever seen a blonde w/ brown eyes but I'm sure they exist.


----------



## elle tee

Absolutely we exist!  My eyes are def. brown and my hair was very very blonde when I was young, but as I have gotten older, like a lot of blondes it has gotten darker to where it's now a dark/dirty blonde-light brown color.  I would still consider myself a brown-eyed blonde, though.


----------



## candace117

Eye and hair color are not dependent on one another. Genetics are a little bit more complicated than "if you have blonde hair then you probably have blue or green eyes" !


----------



## cola262

This is an interesting topic. Blonde hair and blue eyes are genetically linked. Brown eyes and blonde hair are not and have a lesser statistically likehood.


----------



## Roo

Go to Italy sometime.  You'll see plenty of natural blondes with brown eyes.


----------



## ellacoach

Yes! a co-worker of mine has daughter with brown eyes and blonde hair, and they don't dye it! She's only 6!


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

Hmm I've never actually seen an adult with brown eyes and naturally blonde hair. But, the actress Leighton Meester has said she's a natural blonde and she has really dark brown eyes.


----------



## pageclub

My mother had the most palest blonde hair possible almost looked white it was soo light and she has brown eyes. but this maybe due to inter-racial mixing ..hehe


----------



## missjenny2679

My little sister has blonde hair and brown eyes


----------



## Leelee

Gee, way back in Biology class we learned this, but I don't remember.  I'm blonde with blue eyes, but I think I've seen blondes with brown eyes too.


----------



## purly

Well when I was a kid I had naturally blond hair and brown eyes. These days it's turned to a light ashen brown, but that happens to everyone in my family as they age.

I also had blue eyes for a few weeks as a baby.


----------



## meggiew00t

I have blonde hair and brown eyes. Sometimes they are hazel, but they are most of the time brown. I didn't know we were so rare..


----------



## ItaGoodpost

There are definitely natural blondes with brown eyes.  It just isn't as common as blondes with light eyes.

http://www.thetech.org/genetics/ask.php?id=220


----------



## Stevie Lover

I grew up with sisters who had a blonde haired blue eyed mother and a malaysian dark hair, dark skin brown eyed father, the elder sister was dark skin dark eyes dark hair and the younger was blonde, dark skin and blue eyes. It was pretty odd as nobody ever thought they were related!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

I have seen natural blondes with brown eyes but its def more rare then natural blondes with green/blue eyes. Not sure why...


----------



## kittykittycatcat

SPOILEDkiwi said:


> Hmm I've never actually seen an adult with brown eyes and naturally blonde hair. But, the actress Leighton Meester has said she's a natural blonde and she has really dark brown eyes.


I'd seen pics of Leighton as a blonde but I didn't know that was her natural colour, I thought it was bleached (her roots looked so dark)!! It looks so unnatural I think...









She looks way better brunette!


----------



## kcf68

My mother in law has dark brown eyes and ash blonde hair.  She is from german, dutch, french background.


----------



## maggie7

I'm Scandinavian and saw this a lot at home..one of my best friends from high school had brown eyes and blonde hair...it's not as common, but there are quite a few...first guy I was ever seriously in love with too, very brown eyes, very light hair...(man, that was a long time ago, LOL)


----------



## Laurie8504

Here's a better explanation:

http://www.thetech.org/genetics/ask.php?id=54

If you've read the article, imagine the two lines you have drawn as chromosomes: one from mom, one from dad.  If you take one strip of paper and drop it on top of the other, where they cross will be where the genes swap and mix.  As explained in the article, statistically you are just going to get less "crosses" between genes that are closer together, like the blonde hair/blue eyes combo.


----------



## Label Addict

purly said:


> Well when I was a kid I had naturally blond hair and brown eyes. These days it's turned to a light ashen brown, but that happens to everyone in my family as they age.
> 
> *I also had blue eyes for a few weeks as a baby*.


 
I think everybody does


----------



## cakegirl

My mom has brown eyes and had blond hair until her early 60s-she had chemotherapy and her hair grew back dark.
I had white-blond hair and brown eyes as a child, but my hair got darker as I got older.


----------



## chag

As a kid I was blue eyed and blond, now I'm blue eyed and pure snow white LOL! I pay alot of money to have that blond put in. Both of my parents were snow white before they were thirty funny though neither of my brothers have lost their color


----------



## missjenny2679

I think Britney Spears has Blonde hair and Brown eyes,but she might wear blue contacts....


----------



## Roo

I was very blonde as a child and teenager.  My hair turned more of a dishwater ash blonde color as I've aged, but I also have golden brown eyes.  I now highlight my hair to blend in the greys, so I'm lighter blonde again.


----------



## cheburashka

I am not a geneticist but have a degree in biochemistry so I took genetics as part of my required courses. The two things aren't really related, like multiple  members have mentioned above, hair color and eye color are alleles of different genes. I think it's cute that everybody is mentioning  their aunt/friend/daughter as examples but ,ultimately, it all comes down to the science.  Read the articles, the others have listed, if you want to know how this stuff works.


----------



## Sass

thanks everyone for your help and attached articles. Im sorry if have irritated anyone with my question, I was just wondering!

Yes i have seen children/ young teenagers who have blonde hair and brown eyes but i always understood that almost all would eventually grow up to have brown hair (even very light shades) and brown eyes. 

My question was actually in reference to adults though. I have a basic understanding of the genetics its just that i've never actually seen it myself in real life on an adult. Thanks everyone


----------



## annemerrick

My daughter has blond hair...and gorgeous brown eyes!


----------



## soshesaid

My mom has (naturally) blonde hair and brown eyes. They aren't dark brown, though, they are almost a gold color.


----------



## couturecreature

Winona Ryder is a natural blonde and she has brown eyes.


----------



## on the corner

SPOILEDkiwi said:


> Hmm I've never actually seen an adult with brown eyes and naturally blonde hair. But, the actress Leighton Meester has said she's a natural blonde and she has really dark brown eyes.



I am not sure she is a natural blonde, but here is a picture of her as a blonde.   http://img468.imageshack.us/img468/9360/leightonmeester4ux.jpg


----------



## stacystatik

Im an excelent example! im a natural blonde haired brown eyed girl. it much rarer then blonde hair and blue/green eyes which is why I love it!

my mother id greek and has auburn hair and brown eyes and my grandmother on the side is a red head with brown eyes and my great grandmother is a blonde with brown eyes

my father is blonde hair'd and blue eyed and same with everyone else on that side of my family

my hair color changes from dark blonde to light blonde in the summer time and my eyes go from dark brown to honey brown as well.

my profile picture is what i currently look like

and for non belivers heres my proof!

im the one on the right in the purple dress here i am 12




here i am at 7 in the pink shirt





My baptism in greece at 6 month's




my 5 bday 




heres me now












'


I really love how uncommen and rare it is! id rather be like this then blonde with blue or green eyes! all my features contrast and pop and i love that


----------



## ShimmaPuff

ellacoach said:


> Yes! a co-worker of mine has daughter with brown eyes and blonde hair, and they don't dye it! She's only 6!


Well, that is an outrage! What are they waiting for?

According to the Forrest Gump law as applied to genetics: "You never know whutchew gonna git," brown-eyed blondes are far from the strangest things that are genetically _possible_.

It is possible to win the Power Ball, however that does not make it likely, and when we add that to the fact, as several have pointed out, that blonde hair, whether accompanied by brown eyes or not, tends to darken with age, and add to that the prevalence of changing/choosing one's hair color, and one more - add to _that_ the perception of blonde as an especially desirable and attractive hair color, the likelihood, the probability, that either  Jessica Simpson, Shayne Lamas, or even the New Work Out skank Renessa are natural blondes _today_, is smaller than the likelihood that they A) were blondes as children B) really have blue eyes but are wearing brown contacts C) look as pretty as they would if they let it grow out.


----------



## chiara

missjenny2679 said:


> I think Britney Spears has Blonde hair and Brown eyes,but she might wear blue contacts....


 
Yes, but the curtains definitely don't match the drapes.


----------



## jenny70

I had white/blonde hair until I was 6 and the dark golden brown eyes.  As I have gotten older, my hair has darkend to a dirty blonde that I do highlight.


----------



## shoegal27

Absolutely possible.. My brother was one, as a child.  He is now light brown with brown eyes, but platnium until about 8 years old.


----------



## ladyjane76

stacystatik, your beautiful!! your lucky lotto combination is gorgeous!


----------



## KristyDarling

It's *definitely* possible! My college roommate was the natural, crunchy granola type and would *never* have dyed her hair. She had honey-blonde hair and very dark brown eyes. In her childhood photos, she had platinum blonde hair.


----------



## BiloxiBlu

chiara said:


> Yes, but the curtains definitely don't match the drapes.


 

I thought she was curtainless   LOL, sorry, had too!  And Spears kind of has light brownish hair, doesn't she?  The pics of her younger look like a darker blonde, light brown.


----------



## BagHound

I have blonde hair and brown eyes.  I was super light blonde as a child, but now am a darker blonde.


----------



## Pursegrrl

It's rare but yes they are out there!  I have a good friend who's actually a brown-eyed redhead...how about that??  Pretty cool.


----------



## llovescuteshoes

I have brown eyes and blonde hair!! I do get highlights too.


----------



## Odette

On the same token, I have dark brown hair and blue eyes, as does my father.  Probably similarly as rare as blonde hair and brown eyes.


----------



## alenka06

I'm naturally very blonde and I have green eyes.  I've never seen a natural blonde with brown eyes although I feel as though it's possible.  

In terms of young children though, I would definitely believe that a young child could be blonde and have brown eyes, but often blonde hair in children gets drastically darker as they grow up so I'm not sure it counts


----------



## alexis77

It is possible-my MIL has light blonde hair (not dyed) and has deep brown eyes--she's 60. My SIL has the same color light blonde hair (again, not dyed) and those same deep brown eyes--she's 34.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

alenka06 said:


> ...often blonde hair in children gets drastically darker as they grow up so I'm not sure it counts


I will vote for it to count in general terms of being possible, because the same thing happens to blue-eyed children with blonde hair, green-eyed ones, etc.

But within the context of the original question, Jessica Simpson et al, I don't think it is even relevant to be counted because very few people in show business are walking around with completely un-colored hair.


----------



## Mariannekfe

Of course it is possible. I am a brown-eyed blonde and my lil nephews got brown eyes and blonde hair too!!


----------



## LVmom

I was a blonde haired brown eyes gal until I had my youngest son last year-and I'm 37. It didn't get dark until then. I wanted Catherine Zeta Jones brown hair though and even colored my hair dark once. It looked horrible,lol.


----------



## LegacyGirl

I'm blonde with dark brown eyes. I put red copper lowlights and honey brown lowlights in my hair to tone down the blonde. We do exist!


----------



## MonkeyGirl

Iv never seen/ noticed anyone like this but I am sure that they are out there


----------



## Jahpson

have no idea. however I do know a natural brunette with blue eyes


----------



## meela188

it is very possible however it is rare because genes tend to crossover between alleles that are farther apart. i remember a guy in high school. he was black but very dark, like wesley snipes dark, and had really bright piercing grey eyes.


----------



## kirsten

I love the blonde hair/brown eye combo.


----------



## lilpalm2

Pursegrrl said:


> It's rare but yes they are out there! I have a good friend who's actually a brown-eyed redhead...how about that?? Pretty cool.


 

I was just about to mention this.  I have red hair and brown eyes, I think this is less common than blond with brown eyes.


----------



## kirsten

ImASadGiraffe said:


> On the same token, I have dark brown hair and blue eyes, as does my father. Probably similarly as rare as blonde hair and brown eyes.


 

I have brown hair and blue eyes. My dad does too. My husband has almost black hair and light green eyes.


----------



## jane

Winona Ryder's rarely seen natural hair color


----------



## tiny dancer

It is true!
They do exist!

My close female friend has VERY dark brown eyes and her hair is naturally WHITE blonde (think gwen stefani!)

Its so weird because she always dyes her hair either brown or dark red. And as the colour 'grows out', instead of having dark roots like the rest of us, her roots are white.

She even showed me photos of her in 2nd grade - same deal. Dark brown eyes and long white blonde hair.


----------



## tiffany_b

of course it's a genetic possibility! i use to have platinum blonde hair when i was younger and i have dark brown eyes, my hairs darkened over the years but it's still a dark blonde. i've only ever known one girl with blonde hair and brown eyes though so i think it is pretty rare.. lol it's really common amonngst people with eastern european ancestry!


----------



## sab_angel

its possible to have blond hair and dark eyes like brown!


----------



## VPT

Yes it is a possibility as long as your ancestors had blonde hair blue eyes. I went to school with an Asian with natural light brown and blond streaked hair, went to uni with a China national with natural medium blond (dishwater blond?) hair, and worked with another Asian with very fair porcelain skin that burns terribly under the sun, light brown eyes and light brown hair. 

The first doesn't know her roots. Second lady from China has a Russian grandmother, and the third has absolutely no clue she is pure Chinese, married to a guy with jet black hair but her baby was born with blond hair. Strange how genes work!

My brother in law is has blond hair greeny eyes. Everyone I know from DH side of family going back 4 generations all have dark brown hair and hazel eyes. They joke he might have been a hospital mix up 

Here's an interesting article if you can be bothered to read, would help if you have a background in biology. Otherwise read the Summary first before proceeding to skim through the article. 
http://books.google.com/books?id=7V...X&oi=book_result&resnum=2&ct=result#PPA124,M1


----------



## Melissame

Well now that's like saying that all dark haired people have dark eyes. That's not true either. Not all blondes have light eyes either.


----------



## lauriebell

ImASadGiraffe said:


> On the same token, I have dark brown hair and blue eyes, as does my father.  Probably similarly as rare as blonde hair and brown eyes.



I was going to say the same thing - blonde/brown eyes is probably akin to brunette/blue eyes (which is me, but my dad is the blue eyed one and was a blonde growing up before it got darker... my sister has been a blonde/blue her whole life though).

I've never seen a blonde/brown IRL but it sounds pretty.  I have a hard time believing Leighton is a true blonde - she looks so washed out.  She is a stunning brunette though.


----------



## claireZk

I knew a family growing up where all of the kids had blonde hair and dark brown eyes.  The mom was a brown eyed brunette & the dad was a blue eyed blonde.  The youngest's hair later turned brunette, but the older 2 still have blonde hair as adults.  It's not like light streaky brown or dishwater blonde, either... it's definitely a true, golden blonde.


----------



## elmel

I have naturally blonde hair and dark brown eyes. So does my mom and sister actually. Now, my hair has gotten darker as I get older (so bascially if i didn't dye it it would be a light mousey brown almost ) but i still have some natural blonde highlights. Apparently it happened to the three of us!


----------



## GirlFriday

I've known a few people with blonde hair and brown eyes.  There's also blondes that can tan really well and then blondes like me who burn very easily.


----------



## saccharinity

my cousin has brown eyes and dirty blonde hair.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i heard somewhere that it's actually more common in the US than blond hair/light eyes.


----------



## aliburke84

I have blonde hair and dark dark brown eyes


----------



## erinayn

My BFF is blonde with brown eyes and I'm a brunette with blue eyes. We think it's a cute combination!! There are definitely blondes with brown eyes...


----------



## bonjourErin

jessica simpson has platinum blonde hair *naturally* and gets lowlights so her hair would look better. I know this because i saw this on vh1! lol


----------



## Jess25

Jessica doesn't have naturally blonde hair, it's brown, as are many "blonde" celebrities.

Blonde/Brown eyes certainly exists though. A guy I went all through 13 years of school with has Golden Blonde hair and Brown eyes, started off platinum when we were in kindergarten and I saw him the other day and it's still golden blonde as a 25 year old, so definitely it happens


----------



## katiex10204

I was born with brown eyes & blonde hair. however, now i get foils to keep it super blonde.. but i was born blonde hair/brown eyes


----------



## claireZk

GirlFriday said:


> I've known a few people with blonde hair and brown eyes.  *There's also blondes that can tan really well *and then blondes like me who burn very easily.


That's how my cousins are.  They have blue eyes & blonde hair, but they get DARK!


----------



## My Happiness

I think it's normal when your are young caucasion , you def. have the light blond hair and light eyes color eventhogh your parents have dark hair (no blond at all)

And the true hair color will show when your're fully physical mature , like 20-25++ age .
So when you're young and have light blond hair it's so normal.

My fiance is European , he 's 33 yr. He has now almost black hair like mine (I'm asian very deep black hair color) but when he's young he has LIGHT BLOND hair and lighter brown eyes.

As from I've learnt . this changing of color(from light to dark) is accerelate from the exposure of the sun. We need pigment to protect our body from the sun.
You'll see why the scandinavian don't have so much dark hair/eyes.


----------



## calzz

ahem, just an observation of the question...I'm guess the OP is a blonde herself?

jk


----------



## rigworkerswife

My grand daughter has very blonde hair and 1and 3/4 brown eyes the other 1/4 is blue


----------



## rigworkerswife

my daughter has blue eyes and med. brown hair her husband has green eyes and med. brown hair neither can tan very well but yet their oldest has brown eyes their middle has 1 and 3/4 brown and 1/4 blue and the youngest has honey colored eyes all three have light colored hair only the one has the almost white hair and 2 of the 3 tan very well its crazy


----------



## miss_tash

We do exist . I was born with apricot hair (kinda between red and blonde) and almost black eyes and very pale skin. My hair turned lighter (platnum blonde as child/teen) and is now a caramel. My eyes are now chocolate brown. I have never dyed my hair and often get strange stares in the street because my eyelashes and eyebrows are white blonde....


----------



## mazvsmozilla

Well.. a lot of people are saying they don't exist. 
Or only exist in childhood...
But i have ALWAYS been blonde, from a small child to a nearly 17 year old now, and my hair shows no sign of darkening: light to mid blonde, lighter in summer.
It NEVER changed colour apart from getting slightly darker as i grew up, but is still blonde 
I have light brown eyes, and very pale skin: I look rather weird without make up as my eyelashes look like they aren't there and my eyebrows are very pale!
I am paler than all of my blonde haired blue eyes friends, yet I don't freckle very easily, so I'm a bit weird really.
but yes
And I DON'T dye my hair!
and my eyes aren't hazel, definitely brown (not dark brown though )


----------



## LinaFelina

I was a brown-eyed blonde into my teens, but it has slowly gone brunette, so I go suicide blonde from time to time.


----------



## Chaneller

californiaCRUSH said:


> Well Jessica had blonde hair as a child and then it got darker



Looks like it got darker when she was a teenager


----------



## bingobaby

I think the rarest combination must be white blonde / dark brown eyes (the Gwen Stefani, Jessica Simpson, Orlando Bloom "Legolas" look).  I've never known any adults who had this combination naturally. 

My family has light brown hair that goes blonde in the summer, and if we grow it out long.  We all have green or hazel eyes though, no true browns.  (We're Italian btw!)     

I can only think of a few famous people who have darker blonde hair with brown eyes.  Emma Watson from the Harry Potter films.  Singer Stevie Nicks (well, she must dye it now but not when she was younger).  Ryan Kwanten from True Blood.  Heath Ledger.   I think all of these are genuine.  Any others?


----------



## CatSteinhoff

I am a natural blonde; I have never dyed my hair in my life! I also have brown eyes. So, obviously it is indeed a genetic possibility.


----------



## cakegirl

My mother had blond hair and brown eyes into her 60's-when she had chemo it all fell out and grew back very dark.


----------



## ZippyWho

Can you tell their "natural" hair color from the eyebrow?  Am I missing something about this?


----------



## Kepratte13

I have medium to light Blonde hair and very dark brown eyes.  My eyes show up black in most photos.  It is possible. Also I am of adult age.  To add to this weird color combination I have a light olive skin tone.


----------



## courty

my little sister and brother both have blonde hair and brown eyes.


----------



## pmburk

Totally possible. 



Pursegrrl said:


> It's rare but yes they are out there! I have a good friend who's actually a brown-eyed redhead...how about that?? Pretty cool.


 
Yep, I'm another brown-eyed natural redhead. (And so is my mother!)


----------



## DANIELI

yes it is genetically possible!! I am italian, many, many of my relatives are very light natural blonds with brown eyes.


----------



## katd244

Not true that blonde hair disappears with age in brown eyed people!
I am in my early 20's and I have Natural blonde hair(never died) and dark brown eyes.
Interestingly, non of my parents have blonde hair-- in fact, no one in my immediate family has light hair... must be some weird genetic inactivation/inheritance :S


----------



## afcgirl

Definitely possible and not that uncommon.  My aunt and two of my cousins have blond hair and brown eyes.


----------



## SarahSeattle

I find it hilarious that someone actually thought blondes could only have blue eyes.


----------



## SarahSeattle

Kepratte13 said:


> I have medium to light Blonde hair and very dark brown eyes. My eyes show up black in most photos. It is possible. Also I am of adult age. To add to this weird color combination I have a light olive skin tone.


 This sounds a lot like me, actually, though my eyes aren't super-dark, and my blonde is more medium-dark. I also have fair olive skin. My ethnic ancestry is French, Swedish, and French-Canadian First Nations. I've been told I look "exotic," "really white," "Mexican" (when I had a tan)... Basically, I think it's unsettling to some people to not be able to easily pinpoint someone's heritage based on looks. Not that it's any of their business at all.

Also related: I went to high school with a guy who was half-black; his skin was so fair he appeared "white" to most, he had green eyes, but he had the tight curly hair of his black father. Gorgeous guy, actually, but people were constantly asking him the rudest nosy questions about his ethnic background.


----------



## Louiebabeee

??? ....I know tons of people with naturaly blonde hair and they have brown eyes/ green eyes, and one has blue eyes. I also know a girl with dark brown hair and naturaly blue eyes


----------



## jillybean12

All 3 of my friends kids have blond hair and brown eyes.


----------



## bergafer3

It's funny most natural blondes i know have brown eye's. i have naturally black hair with green eyes. my hair is so dark that people all ways think i dye it cause of my eye color.


----------



## fatefullotus

Ooooh genetics!  Was my concentration in grad school! 

Hair color and eye color are inherited via separate genetic alleles, each process a very complex grab-bag of genes (at last count, at least 5 different genes are involved in eye color phenotype alone, and not all of them follow the simple Mendelian dominant-recessive rules!).  Generally speaking, any hair color may occur along with any eye color but the statistical leanings of blond-blue/black-black/brown-brown/auburn-hazel/red-green is due to (aside from the obvious geographical/ethnic constrictions) the expression of eumelanin, which is a factor in both hair and eye color expression.

So, yes, blond hair + brown eye is very much a viable genetic combination!


----------



## tillie46

I had a friend that had natural......beautiful, blond hair with brown eyes.........she was gorgeous!


----------



## Loquita

fatefullotus said:


> Ooooh genetics!  Was my concentration in grad school!
> 
> Hair color and eye color are inherited via separate genetic alleles, each process a very complex grab-bag of genes (at last count, at least 5 different genes are involved in eye color phenotype alone, and not all of them follow the simple Mendelian dominant-recessive rules!).  Generally speaking, any hair color may occur along with any eye color but the statistical leanings of blond-blue/black-black/brown-brown/auburn-hazel/red-green is due to (aside from the obvious geographical/ethnic constrictions) the expression of eumelanin, which is a factor in both hair and eye color expression.
> 
> So, yes, blond hair + brown eye is very much a viable genetic combination!



Interesting...now how frequently do we see combinations like very dark brown/black hair and light blue eyes?  

(I ask because that's my color combo - and I am the only one in my immediate family with blue eyes).  

And nope, I am not adopted...though I always used to think so when I was a kid!


----------



## DebbieAnn

*It is a very definite genetic possibility.  I have brown eyes, very dark eyebrowns & until I was 12, my hair was blond that would be almost white during the summer.  My hair eventualy darkened to light brown and then to dark brown.  I'm now a blonde again due to highlights.
A daughter of a good friend is golden blonde, golden brown eyes & olive complexion.
No particular eye color goes with a hair color.  Two of my girl cousins have blonde or light brown hair with green eyes.  Their father had dark hair & brown eyes and their mother has black hair, blue-green eyes with olive complexion.  *


----------



## Bridginb8

there is definetely such a thing! Although it is very rare. I am not platnum blonde, but i was when i was a child and i DEFINETELY have brown eyes, they're like super brown. And when i was 8, my hair started to darken, but i am still definetely a blonde! 

 I am not full of myself, but i for sure find brown eyes and blonde hair more attractive than blue/green eyes and blonde hair, its just more unique and diffrent looking!


----------



## xobellavidaxo

I'm Mexican, (brown hair, brown eyes) but I have cousins in Mexico who are complete blonds with Brown eyes:o) I was/still am super jealous, they're also freckly. So it is genetically possible but I think it is rare because the more I think about it, I don't see it a lot.


----------



## Grace Chrysos

Of course it's a "genetic possibility"....in fact it's common.  What's "not possible" in fact, is for hair color to determine eye color or vice-versa.


----------



## MarneeB

My niece has dark brown eyes and (naturally) blond hair, it's a very pretty combination. However she usually colors her hair a dark brown or auburn.


----------



## Normamargot

My cousin and my niece have this combination as well and we are of Spanish/Mexican ancestory.

My aunt had auburn hair (she has done the frosted blonde thing for so long, now though because she went permaturely grey) with green eyes and her father (my grandfather) and grandfather (my great) had blue eyes with brown/black hair.

We always joked about why none of us got the light eyes.   The rest of us vary from brown hair to black, with light brown eyes to eyes so dark they appear to be black.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Personally, I think there are hardly any real blondes. Kids maybe, but hardly any adults are natural blondes.


----------



## CoutureObsessed

I was born as a blonde with brown eyes, and had blonde hair thru my early 20's before it started to become darker and much more red (which I actually LOVE!! )


----------



## basicandorganic

I have dark brown hair and blue eyes.


----------



## lovemelon

One of my childhood friends is half asian and half white and she has blond hair with brown eyes! And also her sister has read hair and brown eyes. Her mom is defintely 100% asian. It's really cool! I took genetics, but I had no idea how either of them got their hair because usually brown/black hair is dominant and they had no allele from their mom for light hair. Mutation maybe? Don't know


----------



## itsferlove

I'm surprised the aboriginal people of australia haven't been brought up. I remember being amazed by their dark skin, blonde hair and brown eyes the first time I saw them.


----------



## cheburashka

lovemelon said:


> One of my childhood friends is half asian and half white and she has blond hair with brown eyes! And also her sister has read hair and brown eyes. Her mom is defintely 100% asian. It's really cool! I took genetics, but I had no idea how either of them got their hair because usually brown/black hair is dominant and they had no allele from their mom for light hair. Mutation maybe? Don't know


 

Mom is heterozygous for light hair ? Two recessive alleles one passed from mom another one from dad producing a resultant phenotype ?


----------



## dawnqueenb69

ellacoach said:


> Yes! a co-worker of mine has daughter with brown eyes and blonde hair, and they don't dye it! She's only 6!


 My daughter is 10 and has beautiful brown eyes and blonde hair and every summer it gets lighter.....


----------



## dawnqueenb69

Bridginb8 said:


> there is definetely such a thing! Although it is very rare. I am not platnum blonde, but i was when i was a child and i DEFINETELY have brown eyes, they're like super brown. And when i was 8, my hair started to darken, but i am still definetely a blonde!
> 
> I am not full of myself, but i for sure find brown eyes and blonde hair more attractive than blue/green eyes and blonde hair, its just more unique and diffrent looking!


 Brown eyes are more common than green, and thats what I have...It is a fact that Blue and Brown eyes are the most common eye colors....I also have Blonde hair with No freckles, so Everyone has their own Opinions.....


----------



## Anna R.

I am blond/brown eyes, my hair was very light blonde when I was younger now it's more of a dirty blonde but I still consider myself naturally blonde.


----------



## lovemelon

cheburashka said:


> Mom is heterozygous for light hair ? Two recessive alleles one passed from mom another one from dad producing a resultant phenotype ?


 
The thing is the mom wouldn't be heterozygous for light hair. She is 100% asian. Both of her parents have black hair ( I also know this because I have met the mom's grandparents). And has no mixed ancestory as far as she knows. I know sometimes alleles can combine? Although very rare. I don't know if that could happen here though...


----------



## EasterBunny

Anna R. said:


> I am blond/brown eyes, my hair was very light blonde when I was younger now it's more of a dirty blonde but I still consider myself naturally blonde.


 Some for me. Used to have really light blond hair. But I'm still blonde. Only a little darker.


----------



## LuLa-Lady

I've been asked several times about my blonde hair/brown eye colour combination because people are intrigued by it. I had almost white blonde hair as a child and up until about 3 years ago still had very very light blonde hair, now it is more of a golden blonde (I'm 27 now) and I don't colour my hair. My brother has the same combination as me, my sister has green eyes. Our mum is Swiss and dad is Dutch/Chinese. It may be more common than people think, especially now with so many multicultural mixings that were not so common in the past.


----------



## lvpiggy

VPT said:


> Yes it is a possibility as long as your ancestors had blonde hair blue eyes. I went to school with an Asian with natural light brown and blond streaked hair, went to uni with a China national with natural medium blond (dishwater blond?) hair, and worked with another Asian with very fair porcelain skin that burns terribly under the sun, light brown eyes and light brown hair.
> 
> The first doesn't know her roots. Second lady from China has a Russian grandmother, and the *third has absolutely no clue she is pure Chinese, married to a guy with jet black hair but her baby was born with blond hair*. Strange how genes work!
> 
> My brother in law is has blond hair greeny eyes. Everyone I know from DH side of family going back 4 generations all have dark brown hair and hazel eyes. They joke he might have been a hospital mix up
> 
> Here's an interesting article if you can be bothered to read, would help if you have a background in biology. Otherwise read the Summary first before proceeding to skim through the article.
> http://books.google.com/books?id=7V...X&oi=book_result&resnum=2&ct=result#PPA124,M1



A lot of the northern Chinese actually have Caucasian genetics mixed in if their ancestors were near the Russian border - my cousin's girlfriend is Chinese but she looks completely Caucasian - hazel eyes, light brown hair, freckles (^(oo)^)


----------



## poetic1

My mom is swedish and my dad is italian... my hair is blonde and my eyes are brown.. granted my eyes are a lighter brown  it is possible.. i have it : )


----------



## jen_sparro

itsferlove said:


> I'm surprised the aboriginal people of australia haven't been brought up. I remember being amazed by their dark skin, blonde hair and brown eyes the first time I saw them.



Huh? Most aborigines have a fair bit of Caucasian in them... before the first white settlers came they closely resembled Pacific Islanders. I live in Aus and the only ones I see with blonde hair are dyed


----------



## DC-Cutie

I have a cousin with Blonde hair (coloring is kinda like Nicole Richie's) and brown eyes.  Not completely rare for those of African descent, but possible.  Both parents are black.


----------



## onegirlcreative

my daughter is a natural blonde and her eyes are hazel. i know that's different, but on many occasions her eyes look brown instead of green.

it was really noticeable when she was a todder because her hair was VERY light. it's still a light blonde now, but not as much as when she was a toddler.


----------



## ladyash

my sister has brown eyes and blonde hair...I have blue eyes and reddish brown hair...yet people think we look like twins!
btw we are mostly german...


----------



## JerZshoreLUVR48

Sure it is. My cousin has brown eyes and naturally blonde hair.


----------



## wetbandit42

elle tee said:


> Absolutely we exist!  My eyes are def. brown and my hair was very very blonde when I was young, but as I have gotten older, like a lot of blondes it has gotten darker to where it's now a dark/dirty blonde-light brown color.  I would still consider myself a brown-eyed blonde, though.



Ditto! My hair was very blonde as a child, but it darkened over the years to a dark blonde.


----------



## creditcardfire

Another natural brown-eyed blonde here and yeah, it was white blonde when I was a kid and is now a darker blonde. I have 2 sisters, both brunettes, one blue eyed and one hazel eyed. My genetics are 100% English.


----------



## lily25

My sister has dirty blond kind of beige hair with brown eyes, my mom has normal typical blond hair with hazel eyes.


----------



## chaz84919

When considering the possibility of the existance of brown eyed blondes, I submit to you the Playboy model Geri Glass--Sept. '73.  While most of you talk about children, whose hair color may darken with age, she has blonde pubic hair.  While it is risky to dye pubic hair, it is possible.  But in 1973?  This is a criteria I believe helps to separate true blondes and redheads, from women who dye their hair blonde or red.  She also has freckles, which is also usually associated with blondes and redheads-----and of course, brown eyes.  But did she dye her pubic hair?  And what about the freckles?  Those are the mysterious questions.


----------



## chantealle

They definitly exist cuz if they didnt i wouldnt be here111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have really dark brown eyes and medium blonde hair!!!!! It was bleach blonde when i was younger. I get the eyes from my American Indian side and the blonde hair from my Sweedish side. I also have tan skin naturally, so I think it looks really good.


----------



## coco5

I knew a girl who had tan skin and blond hair with brown roots. Im sure she didnt dye it, she looked exactly like her mother. She had brown eyes too.


----------



## coco5

Odette said:


> On the same token, I have dark brown hair and blue eyes, as does my father.  Probably similarly as rare as blonde hair and brown eyes.



Yes I have dark brown hair and blue/green eyes too. But everybody thinks I wear contacts because my grandfather was chinese so my eyes look very asian. I think I saw somewhere its pretty rare to be part asian and have blue eyes. Both of my parents and my brother had dark eyes.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

They exist! My sister has blonde hair and brown eyes. I'm blonde hair with blue eyes as my Mom has blue eyes but my Dad has brown


----------



## frick&frack

my SIL has dark blonde hair & brown eyes...she doesn't color her hair


----------



## lea-m

My 8 year old son has light blonde hair and brown / green eyes. He actually had really blue eyes until he was around three years old but then they changed color.

I am Swedish and his father is French.



Sass said:


> Just looking a hairstyles on the net for inspiration and a pic of Jessica Simpson came up. Iv read numerous times that she doesn't actually dye her whole hair, she just gets highlights. But i always thought that natural blondes (all shades of the spectrum) had bluey/greeny eyes? Anyone know for certain?


----------



## carlinha

of course it does


----------



## MissMurder

i have brown eyes and blonde hair! Which is weird because both my parents have dark brown hair! No one in my family has anything close to blonde hair actually! I always wonder where i got it from! My hair gets lighter in the summer and darker in the winter but it is blonde! i have never dyed my hair and everyone comments on it and my dark eyebrows! Also on my eyelashes! They start out light then get dark!


----------



## Hurrem1001

I know a few people with naturally blonde hair and brown eyes.


----------



## caitycat

I'm a natural brownhead but I have dark dark (almost black) eyes and bleach my hair blonde, most people are really shocked that my hair is so dark, they usually think its natural! i go to a great hairdresser so i'm sure she gets partial credit.

i bleach my eyebrows along with my hair too, though, so I think that helps people not notice how dark my eyes are. 

I've never met a dark eyed blonde though


----------



## olialm1

One of my best friends has dirty blonde hair and brown eyes.


----------



## nayspurses

I took an evolution and genetics course last semester, and you're eye color and hair color are decided by separate alleles.


----------



## AndagainSalvage

I always thought blond hair and brown eyes was so beautiful! I knew a girl in high school who was.

And of course there's Kate Bosworth, with her one blue eye, and the other eye blue - but the brown begging to come through. SO neat. She got the best of all worlds! And I bet she hated that growing up.







Ah, and Whitney Port from The Hills/City. Granted her hair was on the darker side, she was definitely a blond growing up. Not sure about now though.


----------



## queennadine

My niece has blonde hair and brown eyes.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*My 11 yr. old daughter was born with brown eyes and blonde hair.That is rare, because they say most babie's are born with blue, then they change.Her dad has brown eyes and I have green, so I guess his dominated mine,lol.I have 4 children and the other 3 have blue eyes.Green eyes are more rare!!*


----------



## CraftyJen

I have two kids with blonde hair and brown eyes.  Both my husband and I have dark brown hair, though, so it's pretty strange (we both have blonde sibs so it's not that strange, I guess.)


----------



## Angelic Pretty

I was born blonde and it started to get darker around the 8th or 8th grade and I have brown eyes  and no my parents didnt dye my hair as a child


----------



## pickle

my DD also has dark blonde hair and brown eyes. She also has dark, thick eyelashes.


----------



## Karla

I have a son (3) and a daughter (11) who are brown-eyed blondes.  My son is light blonde and as my daughter has gotten older her hair changes -  it is very blonde in the summer and a dark/dirty blonde in the winter.  I have brown hair and brown eyes and my husband has blonde hair and green eyes.


----------



## ByeKitty

I've never seen an adult who had naturally true blonde hair (I'm not talking about dark blonde...) and dark brown eyes.
Many kids have blonde hair and dark eyes though, but I guess that's not what the OP meant...


----------



## WonderfulTime

I have natural blonde hair and brown eyes, so yeah it is possible.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

I do! Used to be very very pale but now it's a dirty blonde, especially during the winter. During the summer it gets pretty light. My eyes are a golden yellow brown...not to light not to dark. My dad had dark brown hair and dark brown eyes, mom had blonde hair green eyes. My son was born with bleach blonde hair and emerald green eyes. They are now brown with a pale green ring and he's 11.


----------



## piosavsfan

I am a natural blonde with brown eyes. Like many that have posted, I was a much lighter blonde as a child and then as a teenager my hair became more dirty blonde. My dad is blonde with blue eyes and my mom is a brunette with brown eyes, so, I got the combo. My eyelashes actually stayed a really light blonde just like when I was a kid, which is kind of annoying because I need to wear mascara or you can't seem them pretty much at all.


----------



## carrie13

I don't think its impossible just not as common as blonde hair/blue eyes. 

My mom has black hair and hazel/brown eyes and my dad has red hair and blue eyes. I was born with a full head of brown hair which all fell out and grew back blonde. My hair stayed blonde as a child but gradually got darker as i got older. Now I'm light brown with reddish undertones and my hair tends to get lighter in the summer from the sun. My eyes are medium/golden brown. My brother has the same eyes and skin color but his hair has always been a deep brown...


----------



## graebelle

My daughter had dark brown eyes and blonde hair and like others have mentioned it gets very light in the summer but even in the winter it is still blonde .. I for one have dark brown hair and blue eyes and was told that this was not common either ..


----------



## GelishFan

I am naturally blonde and have very dark brown eyes... Of course im not a platinum blonde.. dont know why but people call my hair dish water blonde but i guess its similar to Jessica Simpsons color..


----------



## WingNut

I have dark blonde hair that was straw-blonde as a kid. I also have light brown eyes, so yes, it's a possibility. It definitely isn't common though. FYI I hilite my hair every 3 months to brighten it up but that's it...and it's definitely blonde (as are the tips of my eyelashes...bummer!)


----------



## wetbandit42

piosavsfan said:


> I am a natural blonde with brown eyes. Like many that have posted, I was a much lighter blonde as a child and then as a teenager my hair became more dirty blonde. My dad is blonde with blue eyes and my mom is a brunette with brown eyes, so, I got the combo. My eyelashes actually stayed a really light blonde just like when I was a kid, which is kind of annoying because I need to wear mascara or you can't seem them pretty much at all.



Same here. My hair was very light blonde when I was a child, but started to get darker when I was about 7 or 8. It's now a dark blonde color. It is kind of odd that most brown-eyed, blonde-haired children end up with darker blonde hair and it doesn't stay light blonde. I wish mine would have!


----------



## tangowithme

coach4me said:


> my two year old daughter is blonde with golden brown eyes. We most certainly do not dye her hair!


 
When I was small I had light blonde, curly hair and dark brown eyes. It looked cute, especially because I've always tanned easily and spent a lot of time outdoors.

By the time I was in my late teens, my hair throughout the years had turned a dark brown and was a straight as a yardstick. I don't color it, and it has such a nice sheen to it. 

My dad was blond and blue-eyed, my mom had dark hair and dark eyes, olive-toned skin. Perhaps that's the reason for the blonde hair in childhood, and turning so dark later?


----------



## Barbora

It is! I'm proof. But I have no idea how that happened because my overall complexion is dark-my eyes,my skin(olive)... I just dye my hair brown, it looks very unnatural with blond hair. The exact opposite.


----------



## altinker

Blonde hair and brown eyes do exist, but you don't see as many of them as brunettes with brown eyes and blondes with blue or green eyes for sure.


----------



## pairin

My husband has brown eyes and blonde hair.


----------



## Orlypuss

We do exist. I'm 20 years old and my haircolour hasn't turned dark yet. 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/100/blondianttu.jpg/ 

I'm the one on the right obv and the dark spot on my hair is just a shade.


----------



## usurp1

My sister had very light almost platinum blonde hair when she was younger and has dark brown eyes,   i think its such a pretty combo!


----------



## bonjourErin

Heath ledger had brown eyes n blond hair 

What's more intriguing is people with dark brown/black hair and blue/green eyes. 
My dad is very dark haired and blue eyed. He's Swedish/English

Too bad I didn't inherit that combo. However, I do have light brown hair that's lighter than both parents  and light brown eyes (mother is korean with dark black hair/dark Brown eyes)


----------



## Leah1991

My name is Leah Frazier and I am a natural blonde that has never highlighted my hair and I have dark brown eyes. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 I also have pics from when I was a baby and little as proof lol


----------



## Leah1991

Orlypuss said:


> We do exist. I'm 20 years old and my haircolour hasn't turned dark yet.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/100/blondianttu.jpg/
> 
> I'm the one on the right obv and the dark spot on my hair is just a shade.


Yes we do lol


----------



## Boomerang27

I have dirty blonde hair and dark brown eyes. Unique


----------



## Gremlin

Just read through this thread. It's all very interesting. I had a friend at school who had blonde hair and brown eyes and a couple of her siblings have the same combination.

Genetics can be so fun. 

For example:

My mother has tan skin, blonde hair, blue eyes.

My father has pale skin, black hair, blue eyes.

I have pale skin, blonde hair, blue eyes.

My sister has tan skin, red hair, blue eyes.


----------



## yalegirl

Dark eyes and light hair is such a pretty combo!  I think it's clear from this thread that the combination is definitely possible, but here's why it's so rare: although hair color and eye color are determined by different genes, these two genes are located VERY close together on the same chromosome!  So the hair color gene and the eye color gene are often inherited together (as something called a haplotype).  This is why someone with light hair is likely to also have light eyes, and someone with dark hair is likely to have dark eyes.  BUT, sometimes, recombination occurs in the small length of DNA between the eye color gene and the hair color gene, and that is where we get the light hair/dark eyes or dark hair/light eyes combos!  cool, huh?


----------



## Louis No19

We do exist:sunnies

I was born with champagne-blonde hair and brown eyes. Now I'm 29 and my hair color is a bit different, it's more caramel-honey blonde.


----------



## CountryGlamour

Yes absolutely! My husband and son both have pale blonde hair and big brown eyes.


----------



## friday13bride

Anything is possible.. It's all in the genes of the parents and the family line...  My DD is blonder then blonde with hazel eyes and my son is a fiery red head with big brown eyes.. They don't even look like siblings!!


----------



## SunglassLove

Pursegrrl said:


> It's rare but yes they are out there!  I have a good friend who's actually a brown-eyed redhead...how about that??  Pretty cool.



My best friend is a (very) red haired brown eyed girl too  She's of Irish/Armenian descent.


----------



## friday13bride

Brown eyed red heads are more common then you think... My family is all brown eyed red heads (myself and son included). I am Northern Italian. DH is Norwegain so I guess that's where my blonde hazel eyed DD beauty came from


----------



## Rudy53420

My daughter is blonde with brown eyes....


----------



## moongirl00

I am another one.

My hair is lightened but you can see about an inch of natural roots.  Lol.  I was practically tow headed as a child but now my hair is sort of a dark honey blond.  My sister has the exact same coloring.

Our mom has olive skin and dark brown hair and eyes.  Our father has pale skin, black hair, and blue-green eyes.   

Genetics are amazing!!!!


----------



## millisa

my best friend is blonde with brown eyes. Pretty


----------



## BagsNBaubles

Genetics are so fun! Both of my parents have dark brown eyes, mine are true green. I have the same coloring as my grandma.


----------



## andersob834

Interesting thread. I am a natural blonde (very dark/dirty blonde...it's quite ashy) with brown eyes. Was very very blonde as a child.I dye my hair brown though since it looks much better with a richer color and it matches my darker eyebrows! My dad had black hair and my mother very dark brown, both brown eyes. The blonde comes from my mother's side where there are blondes and red heads scattered about!


----------



## xXMysticXx

I am natually blonde with dark brown eyes so it is possible


----------



## cpf517

I didn't know we were so rare either. lol. 
I have natural blonde hair and dark brown eyes, so it is possible. I'm mostly Scottish, Irish, and Italian, though. I'm guessing the blonde hair's from the Scottish and Irish and the dark eyes are Italian.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

My cousin has blonde hair brown eyes, so it's possible especially when mixing different races...


----------



## ValentineNicole

My whole family is blonde with brown eyes! Except me (blonde with green eyes).


----------



## Staci_W

I have blonde hair and brown eyes. I think it's fairly common. I find this to be a really odd question.


----------



## Livie187

[vogue] said:


> Not true. Both characteristics are manifested by different alleles altogether.


 I was born with bleach blonde hair and I have very deep brown eyes. It hasn’t lightened very much with age. I thought it was more common actually


----------



## Hurrem1001

Blondes can have any colour eyes, brown included.


----------



## Plussizegirl

my daughter hast blond hair ( inherited from me) and brown eyes ( from her Daddy).


----------



## Chagall

volleyballgal said:


> Thats what I thought Vogue! I studied stuff like this in class recently and we discussed the whole blonde and blue/green eyed stuff. Ive never see anyone with brown eyes who is a natural blonde. Plenty of fake blondes though!


My nephew has white blond hair and brown eyes. I know he dosen’t dye his hair. He’s three.


----------

